#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  Lug Lug Issan

## hick

Instead of taking over that otter photo thread again, thought I'd put up some Issarn pics in a new thready....since I'll be here for another 10 or so days and have some piccy plans coming that include drone footage, etc.

So...starting off with this morning's walk (about 5 miles) to a neighboring village.



Na Chum Saeng  (an hour drive E of Udorn)

----------


## hick

Rained pretty hard from 2-5am, so...the gatekeeper was cooling off on the road.  

(farm land is to the left about a 20 minute walk from the main house.)

----------


## hick

Gonna revamp this little farm shack for comfort, yoga and general tidiness.

----------


## hick

View S from farm

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

little buggers got me missing meat...

----------


## hick

3 mile mark

----------


## hick

rubber trees, I guess...  Anyone can confirm?

----------


## hick

nearing target village

----------


## hick

Obligatory

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

That'll do for now, folks   :Smile:

----------


## bobo746

Nothing to see here. :Smile:

----------


## hick

^ You can't view pics?

----------


## PAG

> ^ You can't view pics?


Only a couple, and no links to click on.

----------


## hick

fuggin.....I dunno wot to do...

----------


## PAG

> fuggin.....I dunno wot to do...


Only posts 1 and 5 are showing photos.

----------


## hick

Thanks PAG.  Confusing.  I can see all on PC and phone....bugger

----------


## hick

How am I looking?  Did Imgur save the day?

----------


## bobo746

All good know ??????
Village life mate  :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> How am I looking?  Did Imgur save the day?


Yup, ok now.

----------


## David48atTD

Yep ... can see them all now.

Great work.

Wot general area in Isaan/Issan?

Please feel free to include family shots ... emphasis on younger/twin available sister of your companion/partner 




















... oh, Luigi requests a few random shots of Granny  :Smile:

----------


## hick

Thanks for heads up guys

@ Dave:  Na Chum Saeng  (outside Udon)

different wife mate   :Wink: 

the one you're referring to's home (Sisaket) will be shot in a few weeks.   :Wink:

----------


## David48atTD

> @ Dave: different wife mate  
> 
> the one you're referring to's home (Sisaket) will be shot in a few weeks.


Nothing wrong with that.  All tastefully done like.

Ah ... variety is the spice of life.

#jealous  :Smile:

----------


## david44

Great pix thanks

----------


## hick

baby of the family

----------


## hick

Good skink...eat scorp

----------


## somtamslap

Nearly started wailing.

One day I shall return.

Great pics, thanks Hick.

----------


## hick

And....zee Kwaiz

----------


## hick



----------


## Luigi

Very nice, cheers Hick.

----------


## Dillinger

> One day I shall return


Ahh... the guy the village was named after.........Glug Glug

----------


## Dragonfly94

Nice pics but would hate to live anywhere like that, 3 days in the Mrs village does my head in.

----------


## hick

I don't live here full time.

Might be nuts but I'm not crazy   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

It's OK for a visit but wouldn't wanna live there full time unless I was on some seriously good weed. :Smile: 

Cheers for sharing

----------


## naptownmike

Nice pictures. I miss Thailand already only 3 1/2 months to go ha.

----------


## Loy Toy

Yep, I can see them all and well worth viewing.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Nice pics but would hate to live anywhere like that, 3 days in the Mrs village does my head in.


 Don't take her with you next time.    :Smile:

----------


## hick

Thanks guys.

Got a drone vid/pics in the can of a local wat (post in a day or three) & heading to Wat Pha Phukon today for a spell...



Can only hope to shoot something that perfect.

----------


## hick

Success   No Angrit

----------


## somtamslap

> Ahh... the guy the village was named after.........Glug Glug


 Our village's most prominent pisshead passed away last year. It was saddening. I thought that he was immortal. The Chosen One. But alas...

----------


## Dragonfly94

Was he a monk?

----------


## hick



----------


## tomcat

...haven't seen anything yet to tempt me out of my condo, but thanks for the pics, Hicks...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Are they rental bungalows?

Imagine hitting that wooden post in your car by accident.

----------


## SKkin

Nice cow...does she have some Brahman in her?

----------


## tomcat

> does she have some Brahman in her?


...just the odd farmer, I imagine...

----------


## hick

> ...haven't seen anything yet to tempt me out of my condo


Yea, me neither   :Smile: 


but...



raw beef n innards?
that do it?

----------


## hick

> Nice cow...does she have some Brahman in her?


gettin' a lotta blank stares on that one big guy   :Wink:

----------


## tomcat

> raw beef n innards?


...that is the last place on earth I would eat _anything_ raw...

----------


## happynz

That place would be the death of me. I'm too tall and my feet are too big. Have to say though it's a nice looking place.

----------


## jamescollister

> Nice pics but would hate to live anywhere like that, 3 days in the Mrs village does my head in.


I live in a small village full time about 8 years now, in Australia people that live in the far north, tropics go tropo [mad] I haven't found a problem, was talking to a duck yesterday, he thinks I'm fine.

Reality, if you weren't an alcohol when you arrive in bumfuk nowhere Issan, you will soon become one, but it's better then working.

----------


## SKkin

> gettin' a lotta blank stares on that one big guy


Holy cow!

----------


## hick

> Are they rental bungalows?


yep

400 tbh   Air, hot water, satt tv, wifi

----------


## hick

No drone   :Sad: 


but authorities said to apply in udon and wait a week, so maybe next time..

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## David48atTD

Mate ... great images above.

If you are inspired for more, there is this ... Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques

---

Re the cattle.  Essentially there are two main families.



Bos taurus and bos indicus and their various interbreeds.

Bos taurus = cool, temerate climates

Bos indicus = Tropical breeds


Carry on   :Smile:

----------


## hick

Cheers David   :Smile: 

Nong Khai (province) now...

----------


## laymond

I just love issan,cheers hick

----------


## hick

^ Glad you're enjoying Laymond   :Smile: 

Drone footage of local temple pending   :Wink: 



 :Razz:

----------


## hick

Lao (R)
Thai (L)

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## Stumpy

Nice Pics.  I am heading North to Washington and look forward to flying my Mavic.  I went and looked and played with the new Mavic 2.  Very cool technology.  I think I will follow my smartphone process and buy every 3rd iteration.  Nonetheless DJI is on top of their game.

----------


## hallelujah

I love a few days in the village. Any more than that and I go stir crazy.

----------


## hick

Today's park

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## SKkin

beautiful sky...

----------


## tomcat

...polluted water...

----------


## hick

Hitting the road...clocked 5 hours yesterday through Loei and into Phitsanulok.  Not much time for pic, so...


Loei

Yeah, we saw that   :Smile:

----------


## hick

Phitsanulok

----------


## hick

City Park-Phitsanulok this morn (6AM)

----------


## hick



----------


## happynz

beautiful pix, hick.

----------


## hick

Thanks Happy   I gotta spread some lurv b4 greenin ya

----------


## hick

yee olde CM moat

at sum unholy AM hour...

----------


## hick

^ plobrem editing





CM moat at some unholy hour...

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## Neverna

So you have escaped Isaan now, hick. May the force be with you.

By the way, what does "lug lug" mean?

----------


## hick

Deeper  Deeper    :Smile: 




headed back tomorrow   

Back to the big smoke nxt week


Ecuador beckons...

----------


## Neverna

> Deeper  Deeper


I thought it might be that but the transliteration confused me a bit. Thanks. 

ลึก

----------


## hick

Lueg Lueg teerak jaaaaa    :Smile:

----------


## hick

Buak Hard public park CM

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

The Rim, CM

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## Neverna

^^ That hotel looks nice. How much per night, hick?

----------


## hick

3,200 sumthin on booking.com w/ genius discount

----------


## Luigi

Very nice pics Hick. You're a lot more active than me on yer travels.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

Yeah but you bike it Lu.  Badassery

Up Doi Suthep now...

----------


## Dillinger

Some fantastic photos on here mate

----------


## NamPikToot

Great pics there, you got some great reflections in some of them.

----------


## hick

Cheers mateys

Doi suthep comin

sukhothai next

----------


## NamPikToot

Hick, seem a bit whistlestop - what are you driving?

----------


## hick

A little Chevy Sonic.  Didjya see us?   :Smile:

----------


## hick

Wifey just drove hard through twisting, winding roads for the entirety of Floyd's The Wall & now 1/2 way thru Momentary Lapse of Reason (blasted).

Well impressed    :Smile:

----------


## hick

Doi Suthepers:

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## NamPikToot

"A little Chevy Sonic. Didjya see us? "    

just a blur, can't you extend the hire and slow the pace up a bit, i can't keep up

----------


## hick

What hire?  Dats my car beeouch   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Hick, apologies. Just thought with the speed of your progress it was a hire..... we all know nothing drives like a hire car :Smile:

----------


## hick

Yas

beat the hell outta one of these last spring 



San Diego to Anchorage 


Ran the Cassiar Hwy in CAN, passed gates of the Arctic.

Epic   :Smile:

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Suck it.....* I mean:

Suk-ho-Thai

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Center o town

----------


## hick

A somewhat uncomfortable river walk....

----------


## hick

And a recent picture of my mom & sister for no logical reason.

----------


## tomcat

...I was hoping to get a glimpse of sis's ears...

----------


## hick

Hers are the norm

I got these flappers from my dad (deceased in '76).

----------


## tomcat

...amazing aural resemblance!...ok, back to Mom: is she wearing a turquoise necklace with jade earrings? If so, are they mementos from travels?...

----------


## hick

Tho I only question her about jewelry in person, I'd say "most likely, yes."

France, Italy, Estonia, Canadian Rockies, Costa Rica and....(I forget now - couple more) just in the lsst 2 years.

Her and her college roommate do bicycling tours for 2 weeks every summer,...they're like...73.

----------


## tomcat

> they're like...73.


...so your Dad passed away when you were a toddler then...

----------


## hick

Affirmative

----------


## hick

Errrps, I did it again...

----------


## NamPikToot

> Affirmative


Jeez Hick that must have been tough on your Mum and cruel on you and your sis not having the opportunity to know him first hand. My dad passed when i was 10 but at that age you don't really get to know someone. Still looks like you turned out fine which is a credit to your mum and wider family :Smile:

----------


## hick

Well that's very nice of you to say, thank you Nam.

It was a tough time.  Tho I was quite young, I do have specific memories of him and some of the things we'd do.  
He was a local pro golfer, so a lot of those memories revolve around the golf course.  Also, he owned a local college bar in Ada, Ohio called "The Bear Trap" (Ohio Northern University's mascot was/is the polar bear).  
For every pizza box my brother (1 year 9 mos older) and/or I folded, Dad would give us 1 cent.  The pool table was 25 cents a game, so we were all over that action.  :Smile: 

We had a classic pinball machine, air hockey, dart board, early arcade games and a folding ping pong table + even a small pool table in our bedroom(s) growing up.

Nowadays, I play pool mostly one-handed (to the delight of most Asians and the bitterness of most farangs) - but that's anutter story.   :Wink: 

He left the 4 of us with a heavy mortgage (4-story house), car payments, weak credit and school/insurance/health care bills, etc.  He either took hus own life or was murdered & a suicide stage was set by mobsters from neighboring Lima, Ohio.  The family is fairly split on the issue.  Either way, he had his share of problems at the time and was a diehard alcoholic, illicit and prescription drug abuser.

Things were bleak for over two years, but my mother (grade school teacher) endured through persistence and s very realistic attitude.  In short, no one and nothing can break her stride.

PS:  my uncles couldn't sit in the same room with me for almost a decade due to me and my father's strong resemblance.  That was very challenging - seeing how my presence distressed them so...  :Sad:

----------


## SKkin

> mobsters from neighboring Lima, Ohio


No shit!?... The Lima mob. Did they control the corn market?  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

That is tough, its the carnage left behind that is often worse than the act. My dad wasn't the best, he drank and didn't like my mum lecturing him.......... he finally left when one night came home argued and had my mum pinned to the floor but got the broken down barrel of a 12 bore over the back of the head, luckily at 8 i couldn't swing too hard  and he didn't retaliate, but i think he thought the writing was on the wall - left and was dead 2 years later.  Hard times also ensued and i was a bit of a tear away in my teens, left home at just before 16 which really hurt my mum, you do selfish shit when you are a teenager - still it all worked out in the end.

Like to try out the 1 handed game sometime, sometimes a misspent youth pays off :Smile:

----------


## hick

^ you must spread,...etc.    Glad all worked out  :Smile:

----------


## hick

> No shit!?... The Lima mob. Did they control the corn market?


Heh   It seemed he was into them for quite a bit...either gambling, drugs or both(?)

----------


## bsnub

> No shit!?... The Lima mob. Did they control the corn market?


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

My 2nd farm.

"My"?  Who am I kidding?




Other wife's farm   :Smile:

----------


## hick

Cowslip

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Good cow cum ain't cheap

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## tomcat

> Good cow cum ain't cheap


...indeed, though I think bull cum is more reasonable...

----------


## hick

Fairy snuff...

----------


## hick

73 y/o  Lifetime of farming 


I asked her what she wanted from town and she just looked at me.


10 minutes later she flagged me over and said, "Nothin."

Me, "Excuse me?"

"I don't want nothing from town."

"ok then"   :Smile:

----------


## hick

Ride to the house


Where little niece awaits

----------


## hick

Morning run

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## happynz

^ lovely (but likely has the sickly sweet tropical decay aroma going on -- which isn't a negative, mind)

----------


## David48atTD

> Ride to the house
> 
> 
> Where little niece awaits


Love that Image.

Simple, but poignant.

Hopelessness, but hopefull because she is young and has her, as yet, unplanned life ahead of her.

"Our fingerprints never fade from the lives we touch "

----------


## hick

Right.  She got a little bossy from afar...."I've been waiting(!)"   

Then, inch closer....


"Ok, I'm shy."    :Smile:

----------


## hick

And........


more temples:

----------


## hick

Ballz

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Ahh  the good ole days

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## happynz

^^ Maybe a bumper crop of rice this year?

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

^^ looking like a decent year for sure, Happy.

In negotiations to add parcels at both locations.  Not a lot, 10-15 more rai is all...

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

In Udon, we're making more money off mushrooms than anything else.

Wanna put in about 5 beehives next year and harvest flowers + honey.  


Sisaket,...just getting a feel for that farm.


Both places have 4 cows and more on the way.

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

I'm out of order





These go with 1st wat  ^^^^^

----------


## tomcat

> Both places have 4 cows


...a growing harem...

----------


## hick

Indeedly

----------

